
How Millennials in the Workplace Are Turning Peer Mentoring on Its Head - JSeymourATL
http://fortune.com/2016/07/26/reverse-mentoring-target-unitedhealth/
======
a3n
> They’re very tech savvy. they know the ins and outs of Microsoft Office.
> They know all these things that might not be quite as easy for older
> generations.”

 _That 's_ what tech savvy means? I would think all those older workers would
know more about Office, from having used it for twenty years, than most people
entering the workforce.

